# Cage Warriors Fight Night 5



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Cage Warriors Fight Night 5: Brents vs. Barnett
Date: Apr 12, 2012
Location: Amman, Jordan
Venue: New Boxing Arena
Broadcast: MMAjunkie.com and Facebook












> *MAIN CARD (MMAjunkie.com)*
> Chris Barnett vs. Bobby Brents
> Chris Fields vs. John Phillips (middleweight-tourney semifinal)
> Victor Cheng vs. Faycal Hucin (middleweight-tourney semifinal)
> ...





> The lineup is set for next month's Cage Warriors Fight Night 5 event, which streams live on MMAjunkie.com.
> 
> Officials today announced Bobby Brents (12-2) will take on fellow American heavyweight Chris Barnett (7-1) in the night's headliner.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/28042/cag...brents-barnett-headlines-on-mmajunkie-com.mma


----------

